# 2BR Loft: President's Ski Week in the Poconos (2/16-2/23)



## uscav8r (Jan 26, 2018)

I have an available 2BR Loft in the Ridge Top HOA at WorldMark/Wyndham Shawnee Village. Sleeps 8!

Close to Shawnee Mountain and Camelback ski resorts.

Asking $700.


----------



## dfain (Jan 29, 2018)

i'm interested, would you be able to tell me if this is still available?  I can be reached 973-668-7200


----------



## uscav8r (Jan 29, 2018)

dfain said:


> i'm interested, would you be able to tell me if this is still available?  I can be reached 973-668-7200



I just sent you a text message. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Jan 31, 2018)

Unit is still available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 3, 2018)

Available for booking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

